# "Alaska Wing Men" New TV show



## B-17engineer (Jan 29, 2011)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nC3wpPGTlW4_

Its a new show on National Geographic channel, sort of like "Ice Pilots" or whichever one they had in Canada.


----------



## tyrodtom (Jan 30, 2011)

As least the show I watched wasn't full of the BS most of the reality shows are filled with. No personality conflicts to put some artifical excitement in the show.Just professionals going about their jobs.
It won't make it thru the season.


----------

